# Male Needs a few friends. Males or females?



## PinkPigletBettaNewbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I just got my betta fish yesterday. he is a male. He is also in a fairly roomy tank, and i want to get more. I was thinking about maybe 3 or 4 new friends added. But with all the hype over their vishiousness, im affraid what gendres should go in. What gendres should go in?


----------



## SimplyPeaChe (Dec 28, 2010)

Neather. Two males will kill eachother and the he will eather kill a female, or she will kill him.


----------



## eclover09 (Oct 1, 2010)

First, how big exactly is the tank, and second do you mean get more bettas or get different kind of fish? You need at least a ten gallon to get a school of other fish. If you mean other bettas, you can't put males ever together period. I've only heard of one member who has males together, and there like in a 55 or more gallon tank. Also, I'm not quite sure about putting a male with females. Ive heard about it, but not quite sure how it's done but it would most likely take someone with quite a bit of experience with betta's to pull it off properly.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

NOT MORE THAN 1 BETTA PER TANK. Unless you have dividers, but you should try having one and take care of that one before you think about getting others.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

My recommendation, and I truly dont mean to be rude- So dont take it badly- is that if you indeed didnt know that males cant be housed with females/males, you should hold off on getting anything else and do more research about the breed before going ahead with anything.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> My recommendation, and I truly dont mean to be rude- So dont take it badly- is that if you indeed didnt know that males cant be housed with females/males, you should hold off on getting anything else and do more research about the breed before going ahead with anything.


I completely agree! Knowing that males and females should not be housed, is the most basic knowledge of being a betta keeper. Im sorry but this should not be a hobby for you YET until you do some sort of research. This is should be natural to research before you even consider getting any pet at all. Please for the sake of the fish, research first. 

Also if you need anything, you can PM me with any questions or concerns. I could help you out with setting up a PROPER tank and what signs to look for when choosing a new betta, and more.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

^^^ +shwanmillion!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

How big is the tank? What other fish species do you mean? Is the tank cycled? How often do you do waterchanges?

I have a hunch that this Betta is in a 1/2 - 3 gal >.>

But I can't be certain. No other fish in anything under 10 gallons. No other Bettas. PERIOD.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

^^^ Agreed!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

In general, it is really a very bad idea to keep more than one male betta in a tank. Why don't you fill in the extra space in the tank with some nice live plants? Your betta will love you for it. The exception to this rule of keeping morethan one betta together is if you breed bettas and have a tank of juvenile siblings that have never lived alone. Even then, most males may eventually need their own tank. Once a male betta has been kept away from other bettas, the male should always be kept away from other bettas unless you plan to breed him.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I completely agree! For the sake of your fish, research and if you need to keep asking questions.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

PinkPigletBettaNewbie said:


> He is also in a fairly roomy tank


Fairly roomy tank? Be more specific as many hobbyists have wide varying views on what a fairly roomy tank is to them. How many gallons as there are other options besides another betta that may be compatible alongside your male.


----------

